# Anyone have pics of



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

some of the project 1 womens bikes paint job?

like the flowers or something girly =)


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Here you go:


<a href="https://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a74/WhiskeyNovember/Tree.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a74/WhiskeyNovember/TreeCloseup.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a74/WhiskeyNovember/Flowers.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a74/WhiskeyNovember/FlowersCloseup.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


You should be able to click on those for higher-res versions...not sure if my links are formatted correctly, though.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

ty WN!

they look great and I appreciate you taking the time to do that for me =)


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

No problem. The flower one looks great in person....the petals are composed of overlapped brush strokes....very artsy-looking. I think there should be an option to incorporate a breast cancer awareness theme to that paint scheme.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you know when the new P1 schemes will be available to order?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

azuredrptp said:


> Do you know when the new P1 schemes will be available to order?


Not for certain, but I think I remember hearing December....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think December/January

anyone knows why the new Madones look ugly? (IMHO, they are as compared to this year's models)

Seems like nice bikes only come with a P1 color scheme we choose now.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> I think December/January
> 
> anyone knows why the new Madones look ugly? (IMHO, they are as compared to this year's models)
> 
> Seems like nice bikes only come with a P1 color scheme we choose now.


Have you seen them in person yet? Although I'd personally prefer fewer decals and graphics, most look pretty nice in person. My favorite change is the switch to unidirectional carbon, instead of the traditional checkered weave. I think the checkered weave is becoming a bit too 'Pep-Boys'...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Seen a few in person at my LBS and some were snapped up. I just said to the guy 'nice bike' but crinched on the inside at his Madone 5.5SL or sth like that. 

Their bikes are awesome an I'm an avid Trek rider for sure. But, considering I went with a Project One Madone SSL with the Lance 7 time color scheme, I'm happy with it. 

I was considering getting a new frame and am truly interested in the new SSL with high modulus carbon. BUT, only if I can get it in either the color scheme Hincapie/Popo used at the TDF(NOT available in P1) or something from P1 that I like. Otherwise, I'd prob get a Cervelo Soloist or maybe a Scott Addict.

I just think Trek's paint schemes could use a lot more vibrancy and the 'WOW' factor for sure.

Unidirectional carbon? What do you mean by this instead of the checkered wave? Not really following you here sorry.

That said, I absolutely LOVE my Madone SSL for it's ride and looks. 

On a side note, Cervelo is pretty short on colors too but I kinda like the ones they have.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Unidirectional carbon? What do you mean by this instead of the checkered wave? Not really following you here sorry.


Unidirectional carbon:

<center><img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/4cux7px.jpg></center>

<center><img src=https://i13.tinypic.com/44g0gmd.jpg></center>

<center><img src=https://i13.tinypic.com/2vtp9qf.jpg></center>

<center><img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/4i4vxfs.jpg></center>


Traditional, checkered carbon:

<center><img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/347gv8y.jpg></center>

<center><img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/2vmho9t.jpg></center>


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah ok got it.

I like the Madones which won the Project One contest. They look like Specialized as a matter of fact! 

Although a Campy on the Trek doesn't do it


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

The new tri-tone P1 scheme gives the bike lines similar to the Orbea Orca doesn't it? I kinda like it, especially the exposed cabon on the top tube.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone know if the 5.0 Madone will be available for project one paint jobs?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure all Madones woud be available for P1 just like this year.

That said, yeah the tri tone looks like an Orbea a little. I sure as heck would wanna know how the new SSL rides


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Here are some more shots....sorry for the crappy photography:


<center><img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/4bz5hq8.jpg>

<img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/308v59t.jpg>

<img src=https://i13.tinypic.com/2hy9u8m.jpg>

<img src=https://i13.tinypic.com/2h2il3p.jpg>

<img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/2q81xye.jpg></center>


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Whiskey, 

My apologies dear sir for any haughty attitude I have un deservingly sent your way, you my good man, have impeccable taste and I salute you and apologize profusely!

please post any pics of you may have in your inventory of P1 or new oclvs and where did you take them?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Something I'm missing here?


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

That yellow bike probably looks really sweet in person. 

The carbon crank looks pretty sweet too! Can't wait to see these at the dealer...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

CARBON110 said:


> Whiskey, My apologies dear sir


Think nothing of it. We're all friends here in the Trek forum. : )



CARBON110 said:


> please post any pics of you may have in your inventory of P1 or new oclvs and where did you take them?


I'll post what I can. The shots were taken at the dealer show in Madison.

That crank, by the way, is the new XXX-Lite Boron. It's quite expensive, but given the complementary properties of carbon and boron, it should prove to be very stiff. The 172.5 is listed at 712 grams and $749.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Still heavier then Dura Ace  nice though... but more expensive and heavier then Dura Ace... hmmm...... NAHHH...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Still heavier then Dura Ace


Are you sure? I believe Bontrager's listed weight includes the BB.....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope definitely WITHOUT BB... it's stated on their website.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Nope definitely WITHOUT BB... it's stated on their website.


Where, exactly? The page I'm viewing suggests otherwise:

<center><img src=https://i14.tinypic.com/2cqi2c3.jpg></center>


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.bontrager.com/Road/Components/Cranks/5807.php

It should be the same I guess. You could always check with Bontrager by emailing them.


----------

